# My Cad Designed Stainless Steel Wall Sign



## oldgascar (May 20, 2015)

I have a friend who has a pageant/ prom dress shop and she wanted a sign made for a large wall in her 168 yr old building. It is amde out of 16 guage stainless (304 2B grade) and is held on the wall with stainless screws & plastic wall anchors.
I designed it on cad (the lettering and a crown)  & had a local company laser cut it out.

 The sign occupies a space of about a 13-15  feet wide  X 8-9 ft tall. It was fun to do and it turned out nice. Just wanted to share the project.

One brother loaned me the scaffolding and 3 others  helped me install it.


----------



## rgray (May 20, 2015)

That's awesome. I did a sign once so I can relate a small amount. My biggest letter was about 4 foot so not near the size of yours. It was 30 years ago so it was done with a projector. Marked the lines and then torch cut and painted.

That is one beautiful sign.


----------



## oldgascar (May 20, 2015)

Thanks Russ, 
This is part of my payment for bartering over the last 2 years for dresses for my daughter. I  still need to make a 3 dmensional  8 ft diameter crown to rest atop a 9 ft tall wall in the dress shop. Then we will be even. It sure has been a fun project & I have learned a lot in the process.

Bob


----------

